# Antares evolution saddle vs spooner saddle?



## lovejewel (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking into getting a new saddle this summer as I am lucky enough, and I was very happy with the service I got from the antares reps. 
She even showed me the spooner saddle which is a lot reasonable than the evolution saddle (since when did reps suggest CHEAPER things when selling something? lol)

I rode in them both, I LOVED both of them... now I cant choose!
Anyone have either of them? what do you like/dislike, and how does the leather hold up?
Thank you!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

IF you can afford the Antares, I would get that. They have better resale if you take care of them, and personally I adore them. Fit me perfectly, if I could afford one, it would be mine in a fraction of a hummingbird's heartbeat! Spooner is also nice, so I'm not trying to cut them down. I've just heard a ton more good things about Antares than Spooner. Just my personal opinion!!


----------

